
Is this a better .csv? - reactorpres
Https://ccsv.io
======
ktpsns
CSV with special seperation characters is nothing new. It won't generally
solve the problem, because the choice of the seperation characters is always
related to the data supposed to be hold by the table. Just think about a CCSV
file holding CCSV files.

If you want to avoid escaping, you need to declare the length of your fields,
so it says for instance "now come 20 bytes of field value" and no termination
symbol is necessary. This is nothing new, read about the pros and cons of null
terminated strings or old and traditional standards such as ASN.1 if you want
to learn more about that.

I don't like the name TSV (Tab seperated values), because it is just CSV, and
the name should be agnostic about the used seperators. See for instance
[https://pandas.pydata.org/pandas-
docs/stable/reference/api/p...](https://pandas.pydata.org/pandas-
docs/stable/reference/api/pandas.read_csv.html) for a versatile parsing
library in a widespread data science library. It just calls all these data
formats _CSV_.

------
zzo38computer
The SQLite command shell supports the format described there. I have also
independently used the same format too. But now, they have a name for it,
which can be useful.

One variant I have sometimes used is DLE to escape the next character if it is
a control character that should be part of the data.

~~~
reactorpres
Unfortunately, I was unable to get the .separator command to accept the
control characters. It always threw an error stating that multi-character
separators are not allowed. Since those characters are in the regular ASCII
table, I wouldn't have thought they were multi-character/byte characters, but
maybe sqlite just doesn't allow the use of non-printing characters.

~~~
zzo38computer
To use control characters as separators, type:

    
    
      .mode ascii

